# Final got my vizsla LOVE HER !!!!



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys sorry havnt done this sooner been busy with pepper my new vizsla puppy which i hope with a lot of guidance will make a perfect friend and gun-dog, check out URL below for pictures and please leave comments don't be shy i want hear good and bad points about my new pup, thanks guys.

http://imgur.com/a/zpT3u#0


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I like the robe shot. Cute foot. :

Pepper should spice up your life. (And to think I haven't even had a beer yet.)

May the adventures begin!

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, she's a V pup, dome head, sniffs carpets, yawns and sleeps, oh and beautiful too Josh, looking forward to growing pics ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

She's absolutely beautiful Josh....

Bit 'GINGER' though    ;D ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

PUPPY!!!! ;D She is absolutely gorgeous. Big paws - looks like she's gonna be a big girl! I love the pics of her in bed. Is she sleeping with you? Vizslas are the best snugglers! <3


----------



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

threefsh said:


> PUPPY!!!! ;D She is absolutely gorgeous. Big paws - looks like she's gonna be a big girl! I love the pics of her in bed. Is she sleeping with you? Vizslas are the best snugglers! <3


Thank you she is so cute, yes she is going to be very big like her mother. Yes she is sleeping with me and my girlfriend who can't stop cuddling her, she just loves to be around people.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So pleased for you Josh. I hope she turns out to be all you want and more!!!  8)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations on your V pup!! So gorgeous....soooo cute!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Pepper is just beautiful!! There are no "bad points". ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Josh welcome 2 the forum - nice 2c someone looking 4 agun dog and chose a V - remember all POINTS are good - we try 2 make them better !


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Gorgeous puppy and a friend for life. Enjoy 

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

joshyeo said:


> i want hear good and bad points about my new pup, thanks guys.


Like we could find anything bad, She is ADORABLE!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pennysmomma (Jul 25, 2012)

she looks so much like my penny! congrats on pepper, she's beautiful


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shes pretty and I love the ears on her.


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

Shes adorable! Enjoy her , we have had Maxx 7 months now and can't imagine how we ever got along without him. Keep posting the puppy pictures


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Super cute!


----------



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks for the replies i will have more pictures up later so you can all, have a look at what me and my new best friend pepper (AKA puppy vizsla) have been doing. aleady started training and she sits stays and comes when commanded. god i love this pup <3


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're training for hunting I've been told not to teach "sit", only down. 

More pics!


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> She's absolutely beautiful Josh....
> 
> Bit 'GINGER' though    ;D ;D
> 
> Hobbsy


 steady on hobbsy roxys a gnge lol


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

josh pepper is sooo lovely shes gonna be a very pretty girl


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Pepper is adorable! Congrats! Threefsh, I taught Otto to sit (not knowing any different) and it does pose a problem in training. When Otto is on the check cord - he sits when he reaches the end (like I had him do during loose leash training). We worked on "whoa" work today and his first reaction was to sit when he reached the top. The trainer and I took turns propping him up. He said he only teaches his dogs "down." I asked why his dogs wouldn't lay down on the table just as Otto sits - he said it involves to long of a process to lie down. Sitting requires a lot less effort.


----------



## joshyeo (Jul 4, 2012)

more pictures will be uploaded later today thanks again guys


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Looks like you're off to a good start... 
I was told if one can successfully raise a Vizsla, most likely can raise a kid ???


----------

